# Sonometro



## samshiel (Jun 23, 2006)

Me gustaría realizar un dispositivo que cuando se supere un nivel de decibelios encienda una salida a un led.

Si alguien tiene un esquema eléctrico o alguna idea no dudes en escribirla espero vuestra ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 24, 2006)

Revise estos links
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro/index.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm

Saludos


----------



## Blanca Flores (Ene 8, 2008)

Ante todo mis saludos señores del foro, mi interrogante es la siguiente, me podrian ilustrar en la ¿relacion que existe entre los decibelios y la potencia de un sistema de sonido?... ¿como puedo calcular los decibelios si tengo la potencia del sistema de sonido?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Si no conoces el rendimiento de los parlantes, cajas, reproductores, Etc NO puedes.
Necesitas conocer el nivel SPL para una potencia dada, en general 1 W


----------



## Blanca Flores (Ene 25, 2008)

ok gracias


----------

